

Ask HN: How Do You Find An Internship With A Startup? - kloncks

Hey guys, I am a sophomore in college right now studying computer science and the time to look for internships for next summer has now come up.<p>I have looked and while I am interested in a few established companies, I think it would be really cool and awesome to possibly work with a startup.<p>But the question is...how do I do that? How do I find an internship with a startup? Any ideas?<p>Thanks!
======
molecularhack
1) Try landing an internship with your college's technology transfer office.
These guys are always connected and pitching various technologies to outside
investors.

2) Get involved with your town's Small Business Administration organization.

3) Find a mentor from within one of the opportunities above in options 1) or
2).

4) Take charge. If you can get their email, email them. Most won't respond,
but the smaller and more aggressive they are to get their name out there, the
more likely they will talk to you or at least email you back. If that works,
try asking to treat them to lunch to find out if you have a rapport with them.
Trust your gut on this one, don't be blinded by your ambition to get in a
startup. Maybe you won't get a job right away, but you could earn a good
mentor and an additional connection.

(Worked for me, I landed an internship with Alex St. John from Wild Tangent)

------
shrughes
Ask them.

~~~
wmf
I second this. I know it's more work, but in my experience startups are more
likely to create an internship (lazily, you might say) if they find a good
person rather than create the internship and then find someone to fill it. In
other words, you might have more luck _creating_ an internship for yourself
than finding one.

~~~
kloncks
Well, thanks. I will try that then.

